# Lymph biopsy recover time?



## DutchMom (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi there- my 9.5 year old best buddy, Dutch, is scheduled for a lymph biopsy tomorrow morning. We're devastated that he may have lymphoma, and as every on here can agree, we only want the best for him. He's eating and playing normally and my question is- how long did your dogs take to recover from a biopsy? I want every day of his to be the best and if the biopsy takes precious quality time from him I may reconsider. He's not the hugest fan of the vets office! Thank you for your help!

Here's my Dutch...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2021)

DutchMom said:


> Hi there- my 9.5 year old best buddy, Dutch, is scheduled for a lymph biopsy tomorrow morning. We're devastated that he may have lymphoma, and as every on here can agree, we only want the best for him. He's eating and playing normally and my question is- how long did your dogs take to recover from a biopsy? I want every day of his to be the best and if the biopsy takes precious quality time from him I may reconsider. He's not the hugest fan of the vets office! Thank you for your help!
> 
> Here's my Dutch...
> 
> View attachment 887379


I think that it takes like 24 hours at least for the results. Hopefully it is negative. We just lost our 5 y/o on Thanksgiving day to T cell lymphoma. It's so sad. Good luck and health you both. 
Kat


----------



## DutchMom (Nov 30, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I think that it takes like 24 hours at least for the results. Hopefully it is negative. We just lost our 5 y/o on Thanksgiving day to T cell lymphoma. It's so sad. Good luck and health you both.
> Kat


Kat I'm so sorry for your loss. 5 is so young I appreciate your thoughts and well wishes.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

The surgery site should be all healed up in two weeks. In Col's case (we biopsied the lung), it took a bit longer because she developed an infection at the surgery site (she was laying down on it due to the placement of the scar) but she was fine three weeks after the biopsy.

Hoping for results that do not show lymphoma for your sweet guy.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Best of luck with your well seasoned guy! These dogs are tough and will recover quickly from the biopsy. Your doctor will advise you best on this....
If your boy is not already on a low carb food plan, you might want to consider doing it! Most forms of cancer, need carbohydrates....minimizing carbs can help avoiding or ridding themselves of cancer cell formation....


----------



## DutchMom (Nov 30, 2021)

Thalie said:


> The surgery site should be all healed up in two weeks. In Col's case (we biopsied the lung), it took a bit longer because she developed an infection at the surgery site (she was laying down on it due to the placement of the scar) but she was fine three weeks after the biopsy.
> 
> Hoping for results that do not show lymphoma for your sweet guy.


Thank you! I will keep a very close eye on the site!


----------



## DutchMom (Nov 30, 2021)

3goldens2keep said:


> Best of luck with your well seasoned guy! These dogs are tough and will recover quickly from the biopsy. Your doctor will advise you best on this....
> If your boy is not already on a low carb food plan, you might want to consider doing it! Most forms of cancer, need carbohydrates....minimizing carbs can help avoiding or ridding themselves of cancer cell formation....


Yes! We switched his food immediately upon the suspicion of lymphoma.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

How did Dutch's biopsy go? Is he all recovered?


----------



## DutchMom (Nov 30, 2021)

Thalie said:


> How did Dutch's biopsy go? Is he all recovered?


Hi Nathalie! Thanks for asking His recovery is going well, but we did get confirmation of lymphoma. It seems like it's T-zone, which may be slower? We have a consult with the oncologist to get more information on it. I appreciate your message!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your boy's diagnosis, hope the consult with the Oncologist goes well.


----------



## DutchMom (Nov 30, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear about your boy's diagnosis, hope the consult with the Oncologist goes well.


Thank you.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

DutchMom said:


> Hi Nathalie! Thanks for asking His recovery is going well, but we did get confirmation of lymphoma. It seems like it's T-zone, which may be slower? We have a consult with the oncologist to get more information on it. I appreciate your message!


I am sorry for the confirmation of the lymphoma suspicion. There are lots of protocols depending on exactly which kin he has. I am sure your oncologist will explain the options and select the best one for Dutch. Hang in there; it is a rough ride.


----------

